# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Deficiencia de calcio en col china.

## evaskez

PICT0001.jpg *Los sintomas de deficiencia de Ca++ es un problema que siempre causa cierta confusion en los agricultores, porque se manifiesta de distintas formas, dependiendo del cultivo. He aqui una una muestra de un cultivo de col china, que en su interior (brotes y hojas jovenes) presentaba esta necrosis en los bordes asi como deformaciones, hasta el momento para mi, un problema de traslocacion de calcio en la planta. Les invito a los participantes de este foro a dar su opinion acerca de este problema y segun sus experiencias las recomendaciones para corregir este problema...Muchas Gracias 
PD.- Al mismo tiempo inivitarles a colgar fotos reales, recolectadas en el día a día, con esto aportariamos al progreso de nuestra agricultura peruana y un tremendo apoyo al agricultor. 
Ing. Elio Vásquez
PRODUCEX  E.I.R.L.*Temas similares: Calmax fuente de calcio alternativa !!! Sulfato de calcio con 20.42% de azufre y 30.20% de calcio BIOFERTIL SAC : SULFATO DE CALCIO marca TIERRAVERDE !!! Si quiere hacer negocios con China, pues debe conocer China Sulfato de Calcio

----------

